# sea foam??



## Redneck

Hello all. I was wondering if anybody here has any experience with 'sea foam'. I just read about it in another forum. I have an (about) 23 or 24 year old Snapper riding mower with 8 hp Briggs. Still runs, but I think the carb needs rebuilding or cleaning. Know anything about the foam? 
IF....it works like they say, I'll try it in my wife's car (100k + miles) and my pu, too.
Thanks!:truth:


----------



## chrpmaster

I have used it in my tractors with good success. Seems to do a good job cleaning the carb and cleaning the carbon off the cylinder head. Not very expensive compared to carb tear down and repair IMHO. Go for it you don't have much to lose.

Andy


----------



## urednecku

Thanks, I think I will....when I get a chanch to pick some up.


----------



## danjr68

I have used it for years in all my lawn and garden equipment. You can buy it by the gallon at O'Rielly's for $49.99. Great stuff.


----------



## mowrey1999

*Sea foam*

I have used the sea foam for several years with good results I feel, What I like to do is run it thru my first tank of gas in a mower or chainsaw, tractor ect the first time I use it for the summer, Then during the summer I just use my regular mix or fuel ,
As others have said its better than a rebuild possibly and isnt to expensive, I would give it a shot .


----------



## urednecku

Thanks, ya'll!!
I had forgotten about this thread, I see it's about 2-1/2 years old. I did try Seafoam, and have used several cans. Used some in my late Dad's Mule (about 20 or so years old) & it really impressed me how much better it ran. Now I use it any time I run a small engine.....mower, chainsaw, motorcycle, etc. that's been setting over about a month. I also use some in our vehicles occasionally.


----------



## Live Oak

I use both Sea Foam and Berrymans B-12 in all of my gas for the all of the gas engines on everything from the chain saws, weed trimmers, to the John Deere F525. I think the biggest advantage is the acetone content helps to wake up "tired gas" that has been in storage where the more volitile aeromatic compounds in the gas have evaporated off. The acetone along with the other elements in the forumla does a good job in replacing these elements lost to evaporation as well as helping to disolve and clean up gum and other deposits. 

These newer ethanol fuels TOTALLY SUCK for home owner uses if it is not immeadiately and properly treated for storage or used within a very short time. They also tend to attract water from humidity and temperature changes.


----------



## danjr68

I've also used it in my cars oil to extract moisture.


----------



## urednecku

I know it says to use it in the oil, but I have trouble pouring something that thin in the oil to run for very long. Just seems to me it would thin the oil down & reduce the 'anti-wear' properties of the oil.


----------



## bailey

I've used it in the intake on my car, and it certainly improved the rough idle I was experiencing. It sure made alot of white smoke though! Do a youtube search for seafoam.

Haven't tried it in the gas yet, will have to do that on the tractor this weekend.


----------



## jnich17

*Sea Foam*

I use it all the time in my vehicles and mowers and even my tractor. Does a great job protecting gas in cans also. I would strongly recommend it.


----------



## NBKnight

Thumbs up from me as well.Use it in everything I have.From chainsaws,to outboard on bass boat,to my skidder.


----------



## bones66

There used to be a mechanic with a radio call in show in this area. Through the years several people called him in asking about various additives. All making claims of one thing or another. I can't remember him saying anything negative about a product but did say buyer beware and if it sounds too good to be true it probably is. The only product he did finally commit and say he thought was a good product and worked as advertised and he also guaranteed would work was Techron (sp). Sold at various parts stores and also an additive in Chevron and Texaco gas. Just throwing this out there, I use Seafoam and the Sta-Bil in my outboard. Don't know that they work but they have me scared not to use something.


----------



## dosbo6694

I use it in everything all of the time. Helps stabilize gas for storage and PM for all my engines. I did try it in the oil and blew out the bottom gasket, co-incidence or was it just ready to go? I've heard that the white smoke is just the gunk getting blown out initially. One thing a small engine mechanic did tell me was to stay away from the high ethanol fuels (Speedway, GasCity etc) and stick with the good stuff. Cars have computers and can compensate, our small engines lack the sophistication. I wish the foam was a little cheaper but as mentioned rebuilds are expensive and time consuming. Put me down as a yes........
Dave


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I use lucas oil fuel injector cleaner and marvel mystery oil in the fuel tanks on my tractors - use lucas oil additives for oil and lucas grease . Great stuff - never had any motor issues. I figure if drag racers use it - why not? Id like to run some royal purple oil/gear oil in one of my modifed tractors as well sometime- but it aint cheep.

If i have any possible 'dry starts' ill spray some PB blaster in the spark plug holes - stuff works awsome, starts right up with no choking smoke .


----------



## PaulR

Yup. More positive results from Seafoam here too, in all my small engines, two stroke and four stroke. It's a "miracle in a can" if there ever was one. I had major ethanol issues with my Stihl blower, vac, and chainsaw last fall, never ran right, stalling, hesitating, bogging down really bad....After shooting all the air/carb intakes with seafoam they all ran great again!!!!! Cleans carbon or what I don't know but it works.

Chevron Techron - I've also heard this is the best injector cleaner out there as well. I've used it in all my EFI vehicles for 18 years and never had a problem with a single injector.

Paul


----------



## HickoryNut

I'll chime here. I have used both. Sea Foam not for several years. I, like DT am fond of Lucas started using it when I was still building hot rods and racewrs. Use it in all the toys now. But I will say I never had a bad experience with Sea Foam and may have to go get a can and revisit it!


----------



## bones66

For you fellow who like the Lucas products and Marvel Mystery Oil. I got a link for ya to read. I picked it up on a discussion board somewhere, sorry I can't remember. Before you flame me too bad I realize that this may be comparing apples to oranges but kind of interesting none the less. Now like I say I know several people that swear by those products so it is what it is..............


http://rivrdog.typepad.com/files/copy-of-diesel-fuel-additive-version-3.pdf


----------



## Brother-Al

Adding my 2 cents on this: Seafoam is your friend...

I've used it on numerous things & it has never shown any signs of causing damage. I used it on my Bolens ST120 to revive it... Right into the gas tank with Mobil 93... Works great to clean out old crud/varnish from the fuel system. I've used it to clean old Q-Jet parts too, (soaked the pieces in it), far better than a lot of the stuff out there these days. 
I too, use it for everything... And with 10% Deathanol blends in my area, I look at it as an equalizer in the battle to keep my stuff alive... Along with Sta-bil Marine & Star-tron.
As for using it in oil... I have used it a few times, but never on anything less than 6 cyls and only right before I've swapped an engine from Regular Motor Oil over to Full Synthetic... I dump it into the crankcase, run it for a very short duration to loosen/clean out sludge build-up, then change the oil... Seems to get a decent amount loosened up from engines that didn't see proper/regular oil changes.


----------



## bones66

Don't know what happened to the link in my above post. It did take you to a comparison of these additives. Now it's somethings else an has nothing to do with this post. Sorry for the problem.


----------



## ErnieS

Copy and paste the link and it seems to work for me.
50:1 Biodiesel came out on top?


----------



## Bedford24

*The Truth About Ethanol Fuel Additives in Gasoline*

Please read the attached - Sea Foam and other Additives had there place when Gasoline was pure - very Educational.


----------



## flagtrax

I also subscribe to a couple motorcycle forums and those guys swear by it as well


----------



## Bedford24

We are a Dealership and us as well as our Manufacturers including Kawasaki Warn against any fuel additives - all recomend purchasing only enough fuel to use up in 30 days otherwise run engines out of fuel... see my handout above


----------



## john walsh

I agree that both Techron and Seafoam are great products. I have numerous small engines and if one runs rough or has been out of business for a while, I'll dose gas with Seafoam. I use Techron as a preventive maintenance item for any fuel-injected engines ('95 Ford Ranger 3.0 V-6, 214K miles, no injector or fuel pump issues.)


----------



## Marcintosh

Bedford24 said:


> Please read the attached - Sea Foam and other Additives had there place when Gasoline was pure - very Educational.


I'd like to know who wrote the article or where it came from. There doesn't seem to be a title or any authors name anywhere I noticed.
To be certain, I fully agree with all the important parts of the piece but would like to know where it came from, if you know.

thanks,
M.


----------



## Gary Alford

*Gas additives*

Yes Techron is the best ,I have seen the effects on a motors upper half after haveing used techron a week before and it does a great cleaning job. Seafoam is ok but I have had it gum up inside a snowmobile carb that was drained and run out of gas the season before.


----------



## Brother-Al

Seafoam isn't designed as a "fuel stability" additive or be used to take the place of gasoline in stored vehicles. It is a cleaning agent. Sta-bil Marine and Startron are two of the better fuel stabilizers out there for "Deathanol" blended fuels.

I'm not sure what you meant by Seafoam guming up your carb on the snowmobile... but did it sit in the fuel bowl, mixed with ethanol blended fuel? If so, it definately would gum up, but not because of the Seafoam... that's one of the lovely attributes of ethanol... and if you are using Seafoam, you should definately burn thru that full tank before you store it. 
Also, I have had twol cans of partially-used Seafoam sit forgotten on the back shelf in my garage for over 2 years and did not observed it turning to a gum-like mess or go through any observable changes. I ended up using it to wash a couple of free, but grungy Quadrajets I picked up.


----------



## Bedford24

M, I put this brochure together myself based upon the research I have done speaking with tech's at Castrol, the Petroleum institute and the Virginia Department of Weights and Measures, Department of Environmental Quality, Department of Agriculture and even the EPA, also alot of other research. I used to work Engineering before my job went over seas.. Some of my research answers were found in simple documents such as Technical Service Bulletins ranging from Ford Motor Company on the issues they are having on early convertor failure and those analysis, as well as the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheets) for all these additives. They are either going to contain MTBE, ISP (Isopryl Alcohol), or Naptha (Kerosene).. and the main statement of each is to NOT blend with Oxydizing Agents of which Ethanol is a STRONG oxidizer after all it is called Formic Acid in Labratories with a PH of 5-7. I also have research conducted by the US Army and Federal Mogol of TRRP (Top Ring Reversal Point) about ethanol blended fuels and moisture in fuel (both gasoline and diesel) which is considered a major contributor of engine failure. I have been working on another brochure for Diesel where the Fast Passed Introduction of these Bio-Fuels without Laboratory controls have allowed the evolution of Bacteria and Fungi that Live, Consume, and Infect Fuel of all types... I have become quite the product support specialist at my dealership and saved customers alot of "replacing" of equipment - it has gotten so bad that STIHL Inc. has introduced their own brand of PURE fuel called Moto Mix because most customers do not understand the a "Limited Warranty" does not cover fuel related issues. Rebuilt alot of automotive engines and my friends head shop (Machine Shop) is busier than he has ever been.


----------



## Bedford24

Brother-Al, you are right about the Sea Foam - it had to be old fuel that "Gummed" up the Carb. What we used to call Varnishing is actually called "Parifination" or the process of the Carbon Chains in Fuel beaking down and returning to a state of Parifin Wax which is accelerated by the prescence of Ethanol.. Adding Sea Foam to Gasoline is adding a heavy oil and heavier carbon chains giving more carbon chains means more Parifin...

Funny thing about fuel - only in it's original form without additives is it more stable for longer periods in the abscence of oxygen (Thus Stihl's moto-mix life of 5 years un-opened and 2 years opened.) This is also why your sea foam in it's original state is not a weakened. Fuel can not be stabilized once any additive is poured into it.. ethanol pulls moisture from the air in the tank or when being atomized in the intake process - remember it is made from Plant Celluloise - plants are made from water so ethanol in itself is already 80% water - fuel on the other hand is like diamonds took millions of years in the abscence of oxygen and under compression to form the carbon chains they have - expose it to oxygen without pressure and those chains break down - no chemical can mimic that formation process so fuel can not be stabilized.


----------



## Bedford24

Here is the Techron MSDS http://www.jeadauto.com/msds/chevron/techron-concentrate.pdf and the Sea Foam MSDS MSDS Downloads they both are Naptha (K-1 Kerosene and IPA which is the same as ISP meaning Isopryl Alcohol... in differnt strengths - again the MSDS sheets tell on them all.


----------



## Brother-Al

Ive used the MSDS for various things I've worked with years ago, but I never thought to look at the MSDS for these kinds of products... 

GREAT POST!!!!

PS Thank You!


----------

